# Clutch pedal sticking/ slow on return ... Help!



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

well today my clutch peddle started to stick and return very slowly about half the time when shifting into first and second?? I've heard of them sticking due to vacuum in the slave cylinder, but is there anything I can do to fix this?? really annoying!


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

this used to happen on my golf quite often and only a couple times on the TT, i never really thought much of it.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jen-TT said:


> this used to happen on my golf quite often and only a couple times on the TT, i never really thought much of it.


well i hope it goes away, but it never did it before today (only had the car 3 months though) and today it did it like 6 times or so... only does it when the clutch stays in a little longer when starting out slow.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

isn't it something to do with a bleed or venting valve being blocked by the break pedal... i'm sure i've seen it on here somewhere....


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> isn't it something to do with a bleed or venting valve being blocked by the break pedal... i'm sure i've seen it on here somewhere....


i believe so, but wonder if there is anything i can do to keep it from happening?? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes its caused by poor design of OEM master cylinder. A bleed port get blocked by piston seal. Usually happens more often on cold mornings. Happened to me once 8 years ago, pulled it back never happened again. If it gets too regular, replace M/C only cure.
Hoggy.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes its caused by poor design of OEM master cylinder. A bleed port get blocked by piston seal. Usually happens more often on cold mornings. Happened to me once 8 years ago, pulled it back never happened again. If it gets too regular, replace M/C only cure.
> Hoggy.


is that an expensive transmission droping job?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*rcall1057 wrote, * _is that an expensive transmission droping job?_
Hi, No, Master Cylinder is on bulkhead. But quite arkward I understand, as a DIY job. 
Slave cylinder requires gearbox & subframe drop & then wheel alignment.
Hoggy.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> *rcall1057 wrote, * _is that an expensive transmission droping job?_
> Hi, No, Master Cylinder is on bulkhead. But quite arkward I understand, as a DIY job.
> Slave cylinder requires gearbox & subframe drop & then wheel alignment.
> Hoggy.


what would be the symptom of a shot slave cylinder? just out of curiosity i am wondering as im not sure of what it does??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*rcall1057 wrote, * _what would be the symptom of a shot slave cylinder? just out of curiosity i am wondering as im not sure of what it does??_
Slave cylinder is connected to clutch release bearing & operates the clutch, on the TT its in the gearbox bell housing, (who ever thought of that posn :? ) Failure usually means loss of clutch operation & loss of fluid. 
Hoggy.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> *rcall1057 wrote, * _what would be the symptom of a shot slave cylinder? just out of curiosity i am wondering as im not sure of what it does??_
> Slave cylinder is connected to clutch release bearing & operates the clutch, on the TT its in the gearbox bell housing, (who ever thought of that posn :? ) Failure usually means loss of clutch operation & loss of fluid.
> Hoggy.


ok, hoggy thanks! so that means if this sticking and slow release continues then it shouldnt' have anything to do with the slave!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, not usually. A fairly common problem with OEM master cylinder. Many have had problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No, not usually. A fairly common problem with OEM master cylinder. Many have had problem.
> Hoggy.


found the "how to" with the pedal reinforcement as well. I'll be prepared if she gets worse at least!


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

it seems fine shifting into everything but starting in 1st?? any ideas why that is?


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

do the clutch master and break master share the same resivoir?? I'm looking at a how too that seems to say that? And it looks like i need to drain the resivoir before removing the clutch master, but if I do this then won't I need to bleed the breaks again as well as the new clutch master?


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

lost clutch action altogether this morning! im scared this could be the slave cylinder. is there any way to tell?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Difficult to say because of stupid location of Slave, but I believe you may see a fluid leak either from below gearbox (slave) or bulkhead/cabin footwell (Master) .Change Master first if unable to determine, as symptoms point to master.
Hoggy.


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Difficult to say because of stupid location of Slave, but I believe you may see a fluid leak either from below gearbox (slave) or bulkhead/cabin footwell (Master) .Change Master first if unable to determine, as symptoms point to master.
> Hoggy.


thanks for your help Hoggy! eventually I will be able to give back all that i recieved from this forum.


----------



## paddy dougan (Jan 28, 2009)

You won't need to bleed the brakes as the outlet from reservoir to clutch master cylinder is higher up on the reservoir. I have just fitted a bosch unit to mine 3rd master cyl in 12mnths. Bit at the mo rebuilding complete engine on inspection I had a faulty slave cylinder, however after a busy day since noon I've put in new crank,rods, shells,rings oilpump crank seals & reattached the gearbox with new paddle clutch plate. flywheel assembly, ooh & of course new concentric slave cylinder.

Busy day!!!!!

Good luck with the master cylinder change, remove engine cross member it'll make the job a lot easier, its not that difficult.
Paddy


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

paddy dougan said:


> You won't need to bleed the brakes as the outlet from reservoir to clutch master cylinder is higher up on the reservoir. I have just fitted a bosch unit to mine 3rd master cyl in 12mnths. Bit at the mo rebuilding complete engine on inspection I had a faulty slave cylinder, however after a busy day since noon I've put in new crank,rods, shells,rings oilpump crank seals & reattached the gearbox with new paddle clutch plate. flywheel assembly, ooh & of course new concentric slave cylinder.
> 
> Busy day!!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks for the help and good luck with that new slave!


----------



## paddy dougan (Jan 28, 2009)

Echo what Hoggy has said,
are you losing fluid??
If it is the slave cylinder (hope not for your sake) you should be able to see fluid seepage beatween sump & gearbox, you'll have to remove your engine gaurd of course, I have a 2 month old master cylinder if you want it, nothing wrong with it Sachs unit, £20 posted, UK.

Cheers Paddy,


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

paddy dougan said:


> Echo what Hoggy has said,
> are you losing fluid??
> If it is the slave cylinder (hope not for your sake) you should be able to see fluid seepage beatween sump & gearbox, you'll have to remove your engine gaurd of course, I have a 2 month old master cylinder if you want it, nothing wrong with it Sachs unit, £20 posted, UK.
> 
> Cheers Paddy,


i don't believe im losing fluid, but i had the stealers change my clutch last month, so I'm taking it to them in an effort to get them to fix it. i already bought a MC and will have to sell it for it wont be here on time, but thanks for the offer. Us usa folks are left in the dark for a good forum! I love this one, but when you want to buy someones used product you have to deal with crazy shipping $$$! thanks for the thought though!


----------



## paddy dougan (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry fella,
did'nt realise you were across the pond,
if the dealer has changed the clutch they should have put a new slave cylinder at the same time so unlikely that this is your problem.
good luck,
Paddy


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

paddy dougan said:


> Sorry fella,
> did'nt realise you were across the pond,
> if the dealer has changed the clutch they should have put a new slave cylinder at the same time so unlikely that this is your problem.
> good luck,
> Paddy


yup! the tt world is lonley here!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

paddy dougan said:


> Sorry fella,
> did'nt realise you were across the pond,
> if the dealer has changed the clutch they should have put a new slave cylinder at the same time so unlikely that this is your problem.
> good luck,
> Paddy


I do know "les" from the forum had a new clutch & slave but the slave still faild. it was blamed on a faulty part and needed a new one...

so could still bethe slave but assaid, yo'd see fluid from where it's sat ovr nigh.


----------

